# Striper bite is pretty good



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Some nice fish off Cape Charles today...This one is going to get eaten. First bite five min. after the eels were let out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice fish! What was that boat doing so close to the concrete ships???


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

mytmouse said:


> Nice fish! What was that boat doing so close to the concrete ships???


He was wishing he was in a kayak!  

Pretty fish Surf Rat!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Lol!!!!


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Whats the story with the" concrete " ships ? Not from the area, never seen or heard of them on here befor.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Google "concrete ships" or Kiptopeke State Park.


----------

